# carpet mill



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

<P> anyone experience with the pro or cons of a carpet mill. Or build one? I'm thinking about building one for my Mali. </P>


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i've only seen one ... nice ... and expensive

i'm an above average wood worker and i can rebuild a harley
- so i tried to make one

came out crappy

then i bought a god treadmill

i don't think either are worth the expense unless you are really committed to seriously working the dog on it


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

THX i like the idea of a carpet mill more because the dog can choose his own pace. The electrical treadmills for dog cost allot and the human version is too short. I have doubts about both. It's not for endurance but for building muscle I want one. Somebody told me that the carpet mill is more suitable for that. What was wrong with yours?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

When I did some research, I was concerned that you can really mess a dog up on a carpet mill if you are not careful.

But I do know the carpet mill is for building muscle. 

As far as treadmills go, I will possible buy a dogpacer. Endurance is more important to me than strength, though, and I have other things to get before that . .


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Better for the dog. Better for you (in the hottub side.)


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: carpet mill Check Local Law*

My first Google search failed so I'm posting an unsubstantiated claim. I believe carpet mills are illegal in some cities as those cities consider them dog fighting paraphernalia.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Not sure how your search failed. These are freely on the web and youtube. 

http://www.grandcarpetmill.com/
http://www.rpmillmaker.com/index.html

I thought about it but a 66" length seems short. I measured my dog's stride at full extension on a trot (using a backdrop of fence with 2"x4' wires) and he was 68" from the extended back to opposing front leg.

The dog trotter slatmill is only 64 inches long in the large size but elite k9 lists an "XL" so I guess that may be longer. 

the dogpacer treadmill has a 71" running area.

The Jog A Dog which has been around the longest has a belt length of 84" in the largest size.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Not sure how your search failed. These are freely on the web and youtube.
> 
> http://www.grandcarpetmill.com/
> http://www.rpmillmaker.com/index.html
> ...


Wow! Those are very reasonable prices.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

angelo sintubin said:


> <P> anyone experience with the pro or cons of a carpet mill. Or build one? I'm thinking about building one for my Mali. </P>



You trying to build muscle or stamina? Just exercise? Whats your thought process? 

Reason I say this, you may want to look at slat mills as well, such as dog trotter.... (you can custom the length you want)


----------

